# 89 Case 585 starting problem



## Case585 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello yall,
I just bought my first Case and after running it for a day, I have found a problem. The fuel tht was in it was old. It still ran great so I thought I would run it until it was low the treat it with Seafoam and clean fuel. After running about a mile from the house, it started running rough and loosing power so I turned around and came back and added fuel and Seafoam. Engine ran better and gained RPM. Moved on to go back to blading when it puttered and would not get over 600 RPM at full throttle. After it dieing I checked the Fuel Filter and topped it off. I was told there is a fuel primer somewhere on the side of the fuel pump. I have yet to find it. Any help would be great. I understand how the primer works but have yet to find it on the fuel pump. the Tractor is a 4 cyl diesel. It has blown with smoke since it has been acting up. When I add fuel to the filter, I can get it started but will not stay running.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Just checking ?? It is a Case IH version and not the earlier IHversion ??

I presume it is fitted with the straddle fuel tank, mounted behind the seat and between the rear fenders??

There can be some issues!! Send me a PM with your e mail address, i can send a document to help!!

There is no fuel primer on this tractor!! , only an excess fuel setting for easy starting!!

Do you have an operators manual or service manual??


----------

